# Anyone pick up a D7500 yet?



## coastalconn (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm toying with the idea of picking one up to backup my D500.. My D500 has been giving me some major AF issues lately. I have a D750 but have been underwhelmed with it because of what I shoot and I never seem to be close enough...  I was kind of waiting to see PDR from photons to photos but Bill hasn't posted any data yet. Does anyone know if Nikon tweaked the sensor at all?  Not having the ability to add a battery grip is kind of a major bummer for me, but maybe a third party one will come out.  The body is pretty small too which is another bummer but at least the ISO button is in the right place..


----------



## Derrel (Jun 28, 2017)

Wow...crickets on this overnight... Normally a brand new Nikon APS-C body would already be in the hands of multiple TPF members, but the 7500 seems like it has not resonated with enthusiasts the waym thatsay, the D7200 did during its introduction period.

I dunno...no grip option seems like a PITA for a big-lens user: I LIKE a grip for better hand-hold with a larger or heavier lens on the camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 28, 2017)

I was planning going to wander over to Bestbuy this weekend and take ISO tests and see how it is.

What AF issues are you having with the D500?

D7200 = 765g. 136 x 107 x 76 mm
D7500 = 640g. 136 x 104 x 73 mm

They're shrinking the bodies.  Isn't that the main complaint and one reason ppl like Mirrorless so much due to the smaller size ??

This is one reason I don't like the D8x0.  The bodies are so large for someone who's used to smaller bodies.  If I had a D5 I'd say the D8x0 was small.  But coming up from smaller cameras it's large.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 28, 2017)

It's lighter too. I hate camera bodies that are light with heavy lenses. It feels so awkward.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 28, 2017)

nerwin said:


> It's lighter too. I hate camera bodies that are light with heavy lenses. It feels so awkward.


yeah they need to make the lenses lighter and more compact !!
and free ...


----------



## nerwin (Jun 28, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > It's lighter too. I hate camera bodies that are light with heavy lenses. It feels so awkward.
> ...



Yeah I want the 200-500 5.6 to be size of the Tamron 18-400 and weigh like a 50 1.8D.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 28, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> I'm toying with the idea of picking one up to backup my D500.. My D500 has been giving me some major AF issues lately. I have a D750 but have been underwhelmed with it because of what I shoot and I never seem to be close enough...  I was kind of waiting to see PDR from photons to photos but Bill hasn't posted any data yet. Does anyone know if Nikon tweaked the sensor at all?  Not having the ability to add a battery grip is kind of a major bummer for me, but maybe a third party one will come out.  The body is pretty small too which is another bummer but at least the ISO button is in the right place..


Sorry to hear that your D500 is misbehaving!  From what I've read (so far) it appears that the sensor is pretty much identical between the D500 and the D7500 but the AF system in the D500 is supposed to be better (when it works!).


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I was planning going to wander over to Bestbuy this weekend and take ISO tests and see how it is.
> 
> What AF issues are you having with the D500?
> 
> ...


I personally hate small cameras they don't balance well with the 500 F4 and 300 f2.8. I'm in no rush to get mirror less... 

On simple targets like and Osprey flying against a blue sky, I have the bird no problem, then the AF shutters and brings the lens back to MFD and refuses to focus.. AF consistently has also really sucked lately...


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2017)

Peeb said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm toying with the idea of picking one up to backup my D500.. My D500 has been giving me some major AF issues lately. I have a D750 but have been underwhelmed with it because of what I shoot and I never seem to be close enough...  I was kind of waiting to see PDR from photons to photos but Bill hasn't posted any data yet. Does anyone know if Nikon tweaked the sensor at all?  Not having the ability to add a battery grip is kind of a major bummer for me, but maybe a third party one will come out.  The body is pretty small too which is another bummer but at least the ISO button is in the right place..
> ...


There has been quite a bit of internet chatter that the D500 dynamic AF modes have changed from previous bodies.  I can attest to the fact that it has indeed and does not hold a target as well as previous bodies did.  It tends to drift to backgrounds very quickly even with A3 set to 5..


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 28, 2017)

The AF has been a large learning curve for me from the 39 & 51 pt systems.

I used 3D tracking on airplanes which were no problem, to a Hawk in the area which caused it more problems as it wasn't large enough object.  But once it did catch on about 15 shots later it did okay.

I've found that the AF system really likes contrast.  Whereas the D600 did really good AF without a bunch of contrast.  The D750 in the middle between the two.  The D500 simply does not like my 24-85/2.8-4.0 AF-D lens at all but AFs like crazy with the 80-200/2.8 AF-D. The focus is probably faster with my 80-200 than my (your) AF-S Tamron 150-600.   

Also I've found I have to have the lenses on the more Limited Focus throw otherwise it tends to mess up the D500.

one could always glue a brick to the bottom of the D7500 ...


----------



## nerwin (Jun 28, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> The AF has been a large learning curve for me from the 39 & 51 pt systems.
> 
> I used 3D tracking on airplanes which were no problem, to a Hawk in the area which caused it more problems as it wasn't large enough object.  But once it did catch on about 15 shots later it did okay.
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah..like the weights you can buy for tractors to weigh down the front.


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 28, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> The AF has been a large learning curve for me from the 39 & 51 pt systems.


Starting to get slightly off-topic from OP's original question, but I would absolutely agree, there was a bit of a learning curve with the D500, especially coming from an older lower-end body.  So far, any AF issues I've had have been due to user error and just not tweaking the right settings, and not an issue with the body.  If anything, some of my older lenses have found new life on a body that can actually track subjects effectively with them.

For what it's worth, my #1 factor in going with the D500 (over the D750 at the time) was to get the D5 AF system.  I don't know if anyone has done an objective comparison between the D500 and D7500 AF yet, but I would guess that's still one of the key differentiators used to justify the higher price of the D500.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2017)

Well it comes down to the best camera for my needs so I just bought another D500 with a Sigma 18-35 If anyone is looking for a low shutter count d750 with a grip that is about 2 months old shoot me a PM..


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 28, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> Well it comes down to the best camera for my needs so I just bought another D500 with a Sigma 18-35 If anyone is looking for a low shutter count d750 with a grip that is about 2 months old shoot me a PM..



Why only have ONE,
when you can have TWO.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 28, 2017)

I am getting one next week replacing the D7200 for the FPS, Raw Buffer and improved AF over the D7200 that's already excellent.. Despite some down grades from the D7200 reviews are looking pretty good so far.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 28, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> I am getting one next week replacing the D7200 for the FPS, Raw Buffer and improved AF over the D7200 that's already excellent.. Despite some down grades from the D7200 reviews are looking pretty good so far.


Hmm I'm surprised you don't have a D500 yet TBH...


----------



## chuasam (Jun 28, 2017)

Nikon in general is experiencing really slow sales


----------



## nerwin (Jun 28, 2017)

Ohh here we go again. Nikon shutting down again. I'm sick of hearing it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 29, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Ohh here we go again. Nikon shutting down again. I'm sick of hearing it.



You said it not me.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 29, 2017)

chuasam said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh here we go again. Nikon shutting down again. I'm sick of hearing it.
> ...



That's pretty much what you're applying. So what do you want people to do? Switch to Canon, Sony and Fuji? Nikon sucks right?


----------



## Peeb (Jun 29, 2017)

adamhiram said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > The AF has been a large learning curve for me from the 39 & 51 pt systems.
> ...



Actually, when I looked for 'nikon shutting down' on the forum search engine, the only thread I found was this one:
Could Nikon be shutting down?

Chuasam did not post in that one.  Am I missing something?


----------



## nerwin (Jun 29, 2017)

It's just that I hear it everywhere now. It's on every forum and comments on blogs and youtube videos. Yeah Nikon sucks, I get it. They're failing.

Yeah, I really like being reminded that I bought into a failing company.  It seems like being a Nikon user these days has a bad stigma attached to it and it's driving me nuts. 

I don't know anymore, I'm starting to lose it I think. I *SWEAR *all my problems started after becoming involved in photography forums/communities , it's quite possible it's time for me to move on from these.

I just want to enjoy photography like I did years ago and as of late I'm just full of negativity and doubt in my photography and it's just no longer enjoyable to me. I gotta make a change that will make it enjoyable for me again.


----------



## runnah (Jun 29, 2017)

No I haven't, but thanks for asking.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 29, 2017)

runnah said:


> No I haven't, but thanks for asking.


Yeah, don't worry as it's not good enough so I'm going to wait for the D7600.
It should have came with
- 6 SD card slots, so you can backup your backups multiple times.
- 75 fps
- built in remote wireless flash triggers
- wireless interface to a coffee maker
- a new "Kit" 10-400/1.2 AF-P super zoom with better IQ than primes at a sub $300 price and pocketable.

oh, and a grip.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2017)

Seems the D7500 is getting trashed by some people that don't even own one being only one card slot and no grip and I think there missing the point of it not cannibalizing sales from the D500 and it would IMO if had almost everything the D500 minus a few. I think not offering a grip for additional sales is stupid though.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 29, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Seems the D7500 is getting trashed by some people that don't even own one being only one card slot and no grip and I think there missing the point of it not cannibalizing sales from the D500 and it would IMO if had almost everything the D500 minus a few. I think not offering a grip for additional sales is stupid though.


I agree about the grip. Kind of strange that Nikon would not want the extra $250 per camera for a grip that costs less than a $1 to make?  I have had 3 cards fail (4 if you count the one my cat thought was a chew toy). But I could have lived with the single card slot..  But considering the D500 I bought has 17k clicks and costs $200 more than the D7500 I couldn't resist. Plus it is coming with a 3rd party grip(which probably doesn't work) 2 extra batteries,  64 and 32gb xqd cards and other extras it was an easy decision..  Not sure if the 18-35 is going to be a keeper for me, but I have always wanted to try that lens anyways...

Contrary to the naysayers I think the D7500 is a nice upgrade from the D7200 for anyone that shoots sports or wildlife.. Improved AF, 8 Fps and a real buffer are pretty important when you shoot moving things.. The 24 vs 21MP sensor is totally blown out of proportion and there is no discernable difference in real world shooting, IMHO


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 29, 2017)

I will check out the D7500 at Milford Photo Monday see if I like and its not to small.I already seen a used one at B&H for 1099 but not big enough of a savings to have a shorter warranty used warranty.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2017)

You think that's bad? the Grip on my D810 cost more than an entry level DSLR


----------



## Peeb (Jun 30, 2017)

nerwin said:


> It's just that I hear it everywhere now. It's on every forum and comments on blogs and youtube videos. Yeah Nikon sucks, I get it. They're failing.
> 
> Yeah, I really like being reminded that I bought into a failing company.  It seems like being a Nikon user these days has a bad stigma attached to it and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda going the other way with the whole 'nikon's in trouble' vibe.  I'm  doubling-down rather than jumping ship.

When I had the choice to either buy a nice telephoto prime lens OR get a brand new 200-500 from nikon, I went with the new lens in part because it would directly benefit my struggling brothers in Japan, whereas buying a used lens would not.

I don't see a ton of negativity thrown towards nikon (the opposite, really) but in my experience people will find just about as much negativity as they make up their mind to look for.

Is nikon in a rough patch?  Appears to be.
Does that make users under some stigma?  no way, dude.

It's all good.  Enjoy the roses, ignore the thorns.  Photography (and this forum) is fun!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2017)

Nikon, like Canon, Sigma, SONY all have to deal with changing and updating their products based on the marketplace.

SONY is the leading edge because, quite frankly, they MAKE many of the sensors used out there.  They can build the surrounding technology before they release the new sensors.  They have a distinct advantage.  

But then we've seen so many companies who were considered leaders in their realm not react to changes in the marketplace thinking stuff is just a "fad" only to try and catch up later.  Many leading tech companies not switching to touchscreen/smartphones, car companies not thinking SUVs would be hot only to realize they had to, and it goes on and on in other consumer areas.

I think the a9 (should have) lit up their minds in knowing that a mirrorless can compete and the technology is here now.  It's not like Canon and Nikon don't have Mirrorless.
Nikon has the 1 V3 with 20fps w/AF; and Canon has their one or two models.  They just don't offer the product line that people want them to that SONY currently has.


----------



## goooner (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't see Sony selling the revolutionary A9 sensor to their main competitors. When I was at the presentation the rep said that the Sony shoots more frames per second using a metabones adapter and pro Canon glass, than any canon full frame on the market at the moment (was close to 10fps iirc). Covering 93% of the viewfinder with focus points. Of course that could have just been sales talk, but it was an impressive piece of hardware, and the video stabilisation was very good indeed, in crappy lighting conditions.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Sony main advantage is that they don't have anything to protect, nothing to loose.
Nikon and Canon have invested in technology of DSLR and they can loose a huge amount if they make mirrorless that people will not be happy with, Sony here has a big advantage, they can make innovative stuff and if they fail no big deal, they improve it, people expect a rising company to make some lemons but Nikon and Canon don't enjoy this , their clients expect each and every camera to be amazing.
Once Sony will be well established like Canon and Nikon today they will have lots to loose thus they will be less innovative and more protective of their market share.
Rome was at its best when it was aggressive and hungry, it kept expanding and concurring, once they reaches their peak and just defended what they had they started to decline.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2017)

Well I found out today I have some rewards points sitting at B&H I forgot about that are still valid until October so it looks like I am getting the body only  for the same price of a new D7200.Good thing I didn't rush off and buy it locally, I would have paid $300 + more with tax. Should have it after the 4th.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Well I found out today I have some rewards points sitting at B&H I forgot about that are still valid until October so it looks like I am getting the body only  for the same price of a new D7200.Good thing I didn't rush off and buy it locally, I would have paid $300 + more with tax. Should have it after the 4th.



Don't you love it when you, moreless, find free money just laying around? hehe.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes its great though I spent previously from other items it built up.some of there stuff has rewards money back between 40 - 60 days if you don't return the item.Good thing I called because there suppose to email me with the rewards card after that time with a code and they may have and I deleted it by mistake but not so sure I ever got it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Sony main advantage is that they don't have anything to protect, nothing to loose.
> Nikon and Canon have invested in technology of DSLR and they can loose a huge amount if they make mirrorless that people will not be happy with, Sony here has a big advantage, they can make innovative stuff and if they fail no big deal, they improve it, people expect a rising company to make some lemons but Nikon and Canon don't enjoy this , their clients expect each and every camera to be amazing.
> Once Sony will be well established like Canon and Nikon today they will have lots to loose thus they will be less innovative and more protective of their market share.
> Rome was at its best when it was aggressive and hungry, it kept expanding and concurring, once they reaches their peak and just defended what they had they started to decline.


I agree.
I'm not just screaming gloom and doom based on what the media says. I am telling you from working in the industry that Nikon is struggling and the D7500 sales are extremely underwhelming. I have observed Olympus doing extremely well with their mirrorless system. Sure it isn't suitable for pros but pros make a very very small part of the market. People are using their cellphones and iPads instead of compact cameras. Enthusiasts are balking (rightfully) at heavy DSLR systems and going for Mirrorless solutions. Millennials.. yet them...they're using GoPros and those goddamned vintage film cameras.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I agree.
> I'm not just screaming gloom and doom based on what the media says. I am telling you from working in the industry that Nikon is struggling and the D7500 sales are extremely underwhelming. I have observed Olympus doing extremely well with their mirrorless system. Sure it isn't suitable for pros but pros make a very very small part of the market. People are using their cellphones and iPads instead of compact cameras. Enthusiasts are balking (rightfully) at heavy DSLR systems and going for Mirrorless solutions. Millennials.. yet them...they're using GoPros and those goddamned vintage film cameras.


Oh no.  now @limr gonna say something ... 'ya hadda say something like that with film .. LOL


----------



## chuasam (Jun 30, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.
> ...


Leonores is a fine arts photographer. She loves the process.
I just want to get the maximum image quality for minimum effort and minimum time.


----------



## limr (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## photo61 (Jul 2, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> I'm toying with the idea of picking one up to backup my D500.. My D500 has been giving me some major AF issues lately. I have a D750 but have been underwhelmed with it because of what I shoot and I never seem to be close enough...  I was kind of waiting to see PDR from photons to photos but Bill hasn't posted any data yet. Does anyone know if Nikon tweaked the sensor at all?  Not having the ability to add a battery grip is kind of a major bummer for me, but maybe a third party one will come out.  The body is pretty small too which is another bummer but at least the ISO button is in the right place..


After what you went through with the Canon 7D mark 2. It's just a black cloud that your D500 is giving you any problems at all! Didn't you get the extra warranty when you purchased it? Let Nikon have a look at it? your friend Bill C.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 3, 2017)

photo61 said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm toying with the idea of picking one up to backup my D500.. My D500 has been giving me some major AF issues lately. I have a D750 but have been underwhelmed with it because of what I shoot and I never seem to be close enough...  I was kind of waiting to see PDR from photons to photos but Bill hasn't posted any data yet. Does anyone know if Nikon tweaked the sensor at all?  Not having the ability to add a battery grip is kind of a major bummer for me, but maybe a third party one will come out.  The body is pretty small too which is another bummer but at least the ISO button is in the right place..
> ...


I think I'm just too rough on my gear. No babying here whatsoever.. I'm starting to suspect it's my 500 F4.. But I'm chasing my tail around in circles...


----------



## nerwin (Jul 3, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> photo61 said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...



You don't wrap yours in bubble wrap?!


----------

